

The Athens Affair: The most audacious cell-network break-in ever - wallflower
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/jul07/5280

======
spyrosk
Just to add something to this really interesting article, from what I recall
about this case, no suicide note from the deceased was found, and according to
what was reported from the mainstream media here in Greece there were some
really suspicious entries in his diary, including a diagram of the system with
some modules marked with questionmarks and one about "Something weird going on
in the company". Also he tried to hand in his resignation a few days before
the suicide which was not accepted. In retrospective, no one involved in that
case seemed to take the right steps to track out the party behind the
wiretaps.

